# Did your toddler run a fever when cutting two yr molars?



## LandonsMom (Jul 22, 2005)

I know "they" say teething doesnt cause fevers.....but....

DS has had a fever since Thurs. True to his self, its a high one (his always are) but does fluctuate down quite a bit.

He has NO other symptoms, except that he is drooling like a 6 mo old!!! Hes cranky, clingy and hard to please. He's not able to sleep for long periods, day or night.

The drooliness makes me think this is teething (two year molars are the next ones), but the fever has me wondering if its something else??

He had a mild fever for about 12 hrs on Sat, then a few days of wierd stools, and now the three days of fever and drooling...Any thought on what this could be?

ETA: the only treatment we've administered is hylands teething tablets, vit c, and lots of fluids.


----------



## AEZMama (Jul 24, 2005)

DS has cut both bottom 2 years and had high fevers with both, and I have a feeling #3 may be setting in because he's been very ornery today.


----------



## annamama (Sep 23, 2005)

You just described my ds during 'molar cutting' perfectly! We've still got another to come...


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Yes, I remember my DD having a mild fever, being very cranky, and having sour-smelling, green poop.


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

DD# 2 is cutting 2yr molars now. Well....one is pretty much out, the other bottom one on it's way but not broken through yet.

Surprisingly I wouldn't have even known by her behavior. And both my DD's usually got temps when cutting teeth, but not the 2yr molars. Those were the easiest teeth they cut by far.

The only reason I knew she was cutting them was she was laying in my lap and laughing while I tickled her and I saw the one already broken through. I felt for the other one and it's puffy and I can feel it right under her gum. She's not acting different at all.

DD#1 cut all four 2yr molars and I had no idea. They were just all there one day, And she was like a 24hr motrin requirement with some of her other teeth it was so hard for her.

Sounds like teething though. I've had other friends tell me 2yr molars are killer too.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

We're doing the last two 2yr molars here too. The are random fevers, attitude, funk, and weird poop galore around here.


----------

